# Acrobate Pro updating trouble



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I own CS5, legit, nothing hacked or anything of that nature. Trying to do an update of Acrobat Pro 9.4.1 but I am constantly getting this error message:










Not sure what would have been modified, or even could have been modified. Any ideas?

Snow Leopard 10.6.6. on i5 MacBook Pro.


----------

